

UC Davis chancellor forms task force in wake of pepper-spraying video - credo
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/11/uc-davis-chancellor-pepper-spraying-task-force.html

======
jmspring
Let's see, you authorize actions and then form a task force to investigate
said actions? A whole lot of hubris going on there.

Whether or not one agrees with the Occupy movement, going directly to pepper
spray when dealing with passive/non-violent protestors is at the very least
stupid, at the worst criminal.

The article from HuffPo provides an interesting perspective:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bob-ostertag/uc-davis-
protest_...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bob-ostertag/uc-davis-
protest_b_1103039.html)

What I _really_ don't like about this "task force" is that it will likely
focus on the rank and file skipping over those that made the decision to give
the OK for force....

